# New Asphalt Onroad in Belpre, Ohio (OVRCCC)



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

www.ovrccc.com

We are in the process of building a new asphalt track here in Belpre, Ohio. Our club has ran asphalt for about 7 years now but we have just recently acquired a new location which is allowing us to expand. The weather has not been co-operating with us but I wanted to get a thread started to see what kind of interest we are going to have for the remainder of the 2009 asphalt season.

Our track will be 130’ by 75’. Lanes are a minimum of 12’ with some being 16’. We are laying out permanent painted islands and will be able to change track design on a whim by moving a couple of barriers. Will have all green infields with white 4” border around it and may have red and white candy stripes in the turns.

We are currently working on the drivers stand. It is 32’ long and 4’ wide. Will eventually have a roof but will be completed at a later date (not a necessity to race).

One great thing about our track is location. We are less than 5 feet from the city pool. You can see into the pool off the drivers stand. It is $5 a person to go swimming which makes it super nice for the family. We are less than ½ mile from McDonalds and Wendy’s. There are a lot more restaurants about 4 miles away in Parkersburg.

We hope to be up and running around July 4th weekend but it all depends upon the weather (keeping fingers crossed).

Here are our classes we currently run.

Sportsman – 17.5 or 27 turn , rubber tire, touring car – limited ability
Stock – 17.5 or 27 turn, rubber tire, touring car
Super Stock – 13.5 or 19 turn, rubber tire, touring car, touring car
Nitro Touring car
Monster Truck
VTA

Check our website for more detailed rules, prices and track location.

Here are some in progress pictures.









Picture taken from big curly slide at city pool. Picture is not quite correct. First attempt with panoramic. You can get an idea.









Drivers stand in progress. The truck in the picture gives you an idea of the size.

I am going to try to get some better pictures this weekend. I am going to keep this thread updated of our progress. May be having a big trophy event later in the summer. 

If you have any questions feel free to ask here or sign up to our forum at:

http://ovrccc.com/forum/login.asp?target=default.asp

New track surface coming this week!!!!!


www.ovrccc.com


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm originally from Ohio, but can't rember what big city Belpre is near. Hey?


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Belpre is not really close to any big town. It is near Marietta, Ohio and Parkersburg, West Virginia. Where are you located??

Had a great weekend. Got allot accomplished thanks to a bunch of hard workers. I would really like to thank Bill, Butch, Dave, Mark, Phil, Bob, Cliff and Karen for all their help.

Here is the completed drivers stand (minus the roof for now).


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

Hey Ozzie how close is this to the hobby shop?Looks big enough that you could also run roundy round.

Keith


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

We have been throwing around the idea of oval. 

May have to give it a try.

It is less than 2 miles from the Hobby Shop down over the hill by the Civitan park. If you stop by Speedy Bills Hobby Shop he can tell you how to get there.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice new sealed surface on entire track complete!!!!!!

We will be working all week starting Sunday to try to complete the track.

Should be ready to start racing very soon.

I will post some pictures very soon of the track and layout.

Keep your eyes on this thread for updates.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Here are pics of our track. Another big thanks to the guys that helped this weekend. They busted their butts and it will soon pay off.

This Saturday, July 11, we will be having a test and tune day. We invite everyone to come on out and give the track a try. This will be our maiden voyage on the new track, so I am sure their will be some bugs that will need to be worked out. so this will be a play day just to make sure everything runs correct.

Make sure you bring the whole family so they can go swimming. The pool can be see in one of the pictures of the track.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Saturday is looking nice for our test and tune. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is a video of our first weekend. Shows the design rather well.







Here is a slide show.

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/...Outdoor opener July 2009/?albumview=slideshow

I really need to thank Greg for taking the time out of his weekend to come up and take the videos and pictures then all the time to get them editted and posted.

Thanks Greg


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Track is open and complete. This will be our first weekend without a chance of rain. From talks with other racers there is going to be a great turnout.

We have in the works a trophy event that is scheduled for September 5th. Keep your eyes on the thread for more information coming soon.


----------

